# New People



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Where did all the new people come form? It's like I came back and it's now a city instead of a small town. It might be too much to keep up with.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

DBSForums was down for a few days and there members visited here.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

This site has an off-topic forum which is fun.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rage - what do you think of your new monikor - the Potpourri Godfather? I think it's pretty good, and very fitting. Good to see you back.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

LOL


----------

